# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1C Управление торговлей. Настройка подключения ВетИС.API. Ошибки.

## nasimi05

Привет всем. Такая ситуация. У нас имеются в поставке молочные продукты, согласно нового закона надо через Честный знак их отправлять и списать. Так же надо подключиться к системе ВетИС.API Россельхознадзора. В честном знаке зарегистрировались Молочные продукты. Так же отправили заявку на регистрацию в ВетИС.API, получили данные для настройки подключения ВетИС.API в 1С. После их ввода появляется вот такая ошибка, прилагаю ссылку на скрин https://skr.sh/sB5DWwpoFXw?a

В техподдержку обращались, все работает сказали, а тут пишет проверьте логин пароль. Подскажите пожалуйста, как решить эту проблему.

Заранее благодарен.

----------

